# Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound



## t_ski (Dec 29, 2007)

Noctua recently released their new NT-H1 thermal compound. This new thermal interface material is designed to give maximum performance while being simple to use. Best of all, it is ready to use immediately and does not require a "burn-in" time like the other manufacturer's products. With a long storage life, long-term stability on the CPU, being non-conductive and being suitable for compressor cooling, this thermal compound seems to have it all.

*Show full review*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 17, 2008)

Id like to see this compared to Arctic Silver MX-2 compound and the liquid thermal compound. Thickness being what it is, its probably more of a hassle to spread.


----------



## ktr (Jan 17, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Thickness being what it is, its probably more of a hassle to spread.



If you stick the tube in a glass of hot water, that may thin it out. Works well with AS5.


----------



## keakar (Jan 17, 2008)

im really interested in seeing a full review of all the best thermal compounds that are available to use. something like a 2008 review of what choices we have and how they compare side by side.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 17, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Id like to see this compared to Arctic Silver MX-2 compound and the liquid thermal compound. Thickness being what it is, its probably more of a hassle to spread.



Actually, all I had to do was put a small drop in the center of the chipset core or the CPU IHS and mount the heatsink.  There was no spreading involved - pressure does all the work.  In fact, it's even easier than making the thin line across the cores with AS5.


----------



## Frogger (Jan 17, 2008)

Ski if that chipset is still togeather can you put a 40 cm fan on it & add results in ...for the Noctua tim


----------



## t_ski (Jan 17, 2008)

Frogger said:


> Ski if that chipset is still togeather can you put a 40 cm fan on it & add results in ...for the Noctua tim



Not at the moment.  I have another heatsink that covers up the NB.


----------



## Frogger (Jan 18, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Not at the moment.  I have another heatsink that covers up the NB.



NO prob.. was just a thought as most peeps add more cooling to the nb on that MB ..would be interesting to see the end result


----------

